# Jazzy! (Samoyed puppy)



## joyceharmon (May 21, 2012)

(This is from last year, she's a grown-up girl now.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh what a pretty puppy  Look at that gorgeous face.


----------



## joyceharmon (May 21, 2012)

She was just outside charging around in the snow. I lured her back in with a carrot. (She loves carrots.)


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

What a sweet-looking little guy.  I'm sure he's as happy as he looks.


----------



## joyceharmon (May 21, 2012)

Samoyeds are born with their ears folded down and they gradually stand up. This photo is the last of a series I posted on my blog showing the gradual ear progression.

http://joyceharmon.wordpress.com/2013/08/13/houston/


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

That's cool.  I had no idea.


----------

